# New "ShaperProbe" tool detects ISP traffic shaping



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

New "ShaperProbe" tool detects ISP traffic shaping.



> *Two researchers at Georgia Tech can tell you exactly how American ISPs shape Internet traffic, and which ones do so. Bottom line: of the five largest Internet providers in the country, the three cable companies (Comcast, Time Warner, Cox) employ shaping while the telephone companies (AT&T, Verizon) do not-though that fact is less significant for the user experience than it might first sound.*
> 
> Using the M-Lab infrastructure, ShaperProbe has collected more than 1 million trial runs from 5,700 ISPs over the last two years (run your own test).
> 
> End-to-end Detection of ISP Traffic Shaping using Active and Passive Methods (PDF)


-- Tom


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got Comcast and 12 MB down and I think 2 MB up.

But at times you can tell they are over loaded and downloads are like dial-up. Like last night it was so bad I gave up. This is routing that does this when they have to many people online then room to move them around.



> DiffProbe beta release. October 2009. Build 1002.
> Shaper Detection Module.
> 
> Connected to server 38.106.70.162.
> ...


Another one.



> Checking for traffic shapers:
> 
> Upstream: Burst size: 4520-4573 KB;
> Shaping rate: 2090 Kbps.
> ...


----------

